# Food ideas for hissing roaches?



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

So, I have two female Madagascar hissing roaches that are about two years old, give or take a few months. I'm not sure honestly, I got them from someone who was giving them away who originally got them offline. As a side note, I've had them since late January, so I'm not entirely new to them. 
Anyways. Does anyone else keep roaches and have any weird things I could try giving them? 
They currently get a large array of whatever fruits/veggies my family has on hand in the house and they also get some of the dog's dry food. 
I'm thinking about crushing up some of the mouse pellets I have for my mice and stealing some of their dried fruits and veggies to try with the hissers that I don't have in fresh form on hand. I was also thinking of sneaking in some of my betta food in their next feeding and maybe a crushed algae pellet I use for the snails. 
I'm also ordering bee pollen to try.

But yeah, title says it all lol. Any ideas of what else I could try?


----------



## xXxRocky2007xXx (Aug 7, 2021)

um.. this website is for Betta fish?


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

xXxRocky2007xXx said:


> um.. this website is for Betta fish?


True!
But the finless friends section (this one) is where we can talk/ask about our other pets!


----------



## Betta boi (11 mo ago)

Roaches eat lots of stuff so (in my eyes at least) you can feed them anything!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Betta boi said:


> Roaches eat lots of stuff so (in my eyes at least) you can feed them anything!


They can eat a lot of things! My girls get a whole variety! From fruits and veggies, to bee pollen, to meats! 

There's also things they can't eat though, for some reason their downfall is lettuce lol. There's a compound, I don't remember which, that's deadly to them. It's also not good to give them extremely sugary or heavily food dyed stuff. 

Sadly there's not a lot of the internet, even in the roach forums, that show what they can and can't have. It's mostly trial and error and I'm too cautious to try new things unless someone else has and had good results.. 

Also, this turned out to be a really long post, sorry! I love talking about them if you can't tell


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

My mom had hissing roaches ages ago. She loved them. They were so tame at one point they stopped hissing at her lol. They always hissed at me as I wasn’t fond of them and never handled them unless absolutely necessary. We used to go to schools with all our exotic animals and show classrooms, there were some brave kids sometimes that would hold certain animals. Some things we never let them hold for safety reasons. The insects always made kids very uncomfortable. 😂


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

That's awesome!! 

I have an old coworker who had them at one point too, hers used to run right up to her. Mine just tolerate me at the best of times 

That sounds really cool though. What all did you have, if I may ask?


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

We had ball pythons, rose toed tarantula, iguanas, several kinds of geckos, a savanna monitor, different kinds of skinks, a urimastix lizard, a baskalisk, different kinds of frogs… this list goes on and on honestly those or the ones I remembered hahaha, the pet store my mom worked at also had a wallaby which looks like a small kangaroo that she would bring on occasion when he was still young. He got quite feisty as he matured and wasn’t safe to bring into classrooms after that…. My mom was good friends with the store owner.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I should mention that some of these animals were mine some were my moms and some were my older sisters.


----------

